# Do i have a problem???



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I was trying to figure out my girlfriends shooting problem and checked to make sure she was right eye dominate and found out i am left eye dominate. I have always shot right handed guns and bows. I am about to buy my first expensive bow. Should i worry about that or just keep shooting right handed?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Keep shooting, I am left eye dominate and I shot bows right handed and guns left handed.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If I were you I would CHANGE, >>tommorrow<<, you will never be able to shoot with both eyes open. Actually it not hard to pull a bow LH if your RH, the only problem is people don't want to change or get discouraged when changing. If you watch ANY pro 3-D shooter they shoot with both eyes open and its for a reason, you can watch your arrow flight, get on target quicker, and my #1 reason is it will allow you to get 15-20 minutes more time in the stand, 15-20 more minutes is HUGE when bowhunting, the non-believers have no ground to stand on here concerning light as they have NEVER tried it, 20 yrs back I had one of the best deer I have ever had an oppertunity at, could not focus on deer, pins at the same time, talked with a older guy and he told me "you shoot with one eye don't you"...end of story....CHANGE NOW....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> Keep shooting, I am left eye dominate and I shot bows right handed and guns left handed.


Don;t know you from Adam but I'd be willing to bet you shoot your bow with one eye and your shot gun with 2....WW


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks for the input. You are correct i will have to keep my left closed. Is this why other people miss alot with my guns that i sightin?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> Don;t know you from Adam but I'd be willing to bet you shoot your bow with one eye and your shot gun with 2....WW


I actually shoot my shotgun with one eye and my bows with two. I shoot alot of traditional archery and compounds and I have never had a problem. It is easier to shoot archery with both eyes open and I have been doing that for 30 something years.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I shoot a shotgun with both eyes open


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

How can you possibly shoot with both eyes open from your off side useing a peep n pins, its entirely different if you dont use sights. If you do use a peep n sights and shoot from the wrong side (eye wise) with both eyes open you could be a first. I too have been doing this for more than 30 yrs BUT I wasn't 8 when I started...Don't mean to start an arguement, I just don't see how, BTW if you shoot your shotgun from your dominate eye side WHY do you close one eye as nothing should change your sight picture with one or both eyes, sounds to me like you have something reversed or sumpin...WW


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I started to shoot my shotgun with both eyes 3 years ago and it seemed like it helped me alot, I'm sure a peep sight is diff


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> How can you possibly shoot with both eyes open from your off side useing a peep n pins, its entirely different if you dont use sights. If you do use a peep n sights and shoot from the wrong side (eye wise) with both eyes open you could be a first. I too have been doing this for more than 30 yrs BUT I wasn't 8 when I started...Don't mean to start an arguement, I just don't see how, BTW if you shoot your shotgun from your dominate eye side WHY do you close one eye as nothing should change your sight picture with one or both eyes, sounds to me like you have something reversed or sumpin...WW


I know several people that shoot bows with both eyes open. I bow fish the same way and can hit more fish than most. Not saying I'm the best there is but it works.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Most everyone I know shoot using peep n pins with both eyes open and I try and convert those who don't, my question was, how can you shoot a R handed bow from the right side having a dominant L eye with both eyes open....WW


----------

